# Last years praying mantis



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh my goodness - Bjorn, would you mind if I posted the link in a newsgroup I participate in (alt.binaries.pictures.gardens)? They're always posting hummingbird pix there - this one takes the cake!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Please feel free to Ann. 

Untill I happened upon this, I would of never said it was possible. Just the day or two earlier I had commented to my wife that the mantis was probably after the occasional bee or fly that visited the feeder. It had been hanging about for a few days. Boy was I wrong!


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I never would have believed it.....


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*A day in the life*

http://community-2.webtv.net/Velpics/HUM/

Five pages of pics, one month to fly the coop.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

*Awesome!*

Those pics are so cool!! Thanks BULLSEYE BILL, for giving us a peek into the little world.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

whoa..................tha...?


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Is that for real??!?


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*eats mouse !*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7PZlaxVnSp8

i love watching matids in my garden. i found this clip on youtube.com of one eating a mouse !


----------



## Soilman (Apr 30, 2007)

awesome picture BjornBee


----------

